# My appeal to all onboard for information



## ron0826 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was advised to start a new thread and maybe get some answers. I have a deep passion for all veterans, young and old for their contributions, dedication and the part they play for all our freedoms. My name is Ron, 53 y/o son of a WWII veteran. I found this website while looking for info on my father. Like so many, my father never talked about the war. I'm sure a lot of WWII veterans dealt with the horrors of war the same way. I am on a quest to personally honor him for his service. He passed in 1980 while I was too young to understand his reluctance to speak of his role in the war. All that I can remember was him briefly mentioning Guam. I have found he was in Naval Air with a final rank as AOM1c(CA). I have a few pictures and his separation notice and that's it! On section 24 on his separation notice, it lists a few vessels/ stations (VPB-1, CASU*35 and CASU-12). There is very, very little information that is available through the usual web searches and I thought maybe someone on this forum would have a clue or even a path to where I could find more. It seems there was a fire in a records storing facility where a lot were lost forever. Any information or ideas would greatly be appreciated.
God bless America and our veterans that gave so much!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 23, 2012)

Greetings, I'm no expert but there are folks on this website who could help find things, some of them are historians or the next best thing. If the units could be identified, it is possible to look up information on the unit's history in different places. I do know that there is a place where military service records are kept and possibly photo recorded for archival records. These records would have which unit he served with and when. Any medals he has been awarded would be a part of his personel file. This would list when and where any action he was involved with are. If you post the pictures, following the websites guidelines, there may be clues that someone would see and perhaps be able to provide a little extra information.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 23, 2012)

Just from what you have provided, his ranks says that he loaded bombs and bullets on aircraft, CA means he worked on or around aircraft carriers. He was a part of the Patrol Bombing Squadron 1, http://www.history.navy.mil/avh-vol2/chap4-1.pdf
The other two units you listed were aircraft carrier support units 35 and 12. One of the moderators, CCheese, knows some civilian folks in the naval personnel department who might also be able to help.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 23, 2012)

insignia for CASU 12


----------



## ron0826 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks to you all! I know twice as much in the short time I've been on here than in months of research on my on, again thanks. I'll review that photo guidelines and post what I have as soon as I can scan them in.
What a great website this is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's another site with information regarding VPB-1 (VP-1)

VPNAVY - VP-1 Main Summary Page - VP Patrol Squadron


----------



## k2sonproudofpop (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi ron, I hope You've had some luck in finding some information about Your Dad.
My Dad is still alive, yet everyday I realize is a blessing. Trying to find out the specific CASU unit in which he served, in the 
Philipines, Pensacola (ones that I know of). Any advice on how to get started from your searching? Thanks, Karl.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 29, 2013)

There have been several links throughout this thread which might help those looking for CASU units...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/basic/carrier-service-unit-number-one-casu-1-a-9437.html


----------

